# .901 radio working with custom rom!



## kedriastral

First big thanks to Dhacker29 for taking a moment away from ICS to help us fix .901's radio on custom roms

Big tushy note: This does NOT install the .901 radio. It only enables it for those people who have already upgraded to .901 and want to use custom roms.

This method has been tested by myself in safestrap. Use bootstrap at your own risk.

I kinda shotgun'd this thing and grabbed all the ril files. Dont know if they are ALL required or just one I haven't fully tested.

you need the following files from .901's system/lib

lib-mot-lte-ril.so
libmoto_nwif.ril.so
libmoto_qmi.ril.so
libmoto_ril.so
libppd_plugin.ril.so
libreference-cdma-sms.so
libreference-ril.so
libril.so
libril_rds.so

(thanks to crashercarlton for setting up the files for download)
Download (Original)

Download (Mirror)

1. Download files
2. Extract to SD card
3. Load up custom rom
4. using root explorer, set /system/lib to r/w (switch at the top)
5. find your extracted files on your SD card and paste them into system/lib using root explorer
6. Choose replace for all files.

IT WORKS! Sent numerous txts from ICS Alpha 10 on .901 radio

Prebuilt roms w/working radio for .901:

Some people are going into safeboot with some odd issues. You must wipe data, cache, dalvik and format /system before using your rom on .901. Sorry it's annoying, blame *motorola*....

Eclipse has been updated to include the .901 system and .901 radio files. You can find it at http://www.eclipserom.com or go straight to the Eclipse Rom 2.1 rc1. 

KINETIX_V1.0_Final SIGNED (.901 OTA Compatible) download
WIPE DATA, CACHE, DALVIK and FORMAT /SYSTEM PRIOR TO INSTALL

Liberty (.901 OTA Compatible) download WIPE DATA, CACHE, DALVIK and FORMAT /SYSTEM PRIOR TO INSTALL


----------



## FenixJr

interesting, but ill stay off 901 for now i think


----------



## kedriastral

It's butter


----------



## FenixJr

kedriastral said:


> It's butter


If my phone acts up like it is currently, i may go for it, but i just rebooted for the first time after getting everything installed so i think it just needs some time to cool down...

EDIT: i've never ran 893. so i dont know how it is really, i've been on 894 since that leaked.


----------



## kedriastral

I hear you. I've never seen an OTA

Edit: damn Swype! I've never seen an ota improve the radio so ridiculously. In places I couldn't get service,I now have two bars. Even my wifi picks up better. Most OTAs are trash. This is not


----------



## Nicelysedated

kedriastral said:


> I hear you. I've never seen an OTA
> 
> Edit: damn Swype! I've never seen an ota improve the radio so ridiculously. In places I couldn't get service,I now have two bars. Even my wifi picks up better. Most OTAs are trash. This is not


I second what he says. Its working like it has a Motorola radio in it now. I usually saw 200Kb/sec 3G at my computer and am now getting 11000kb/sec 4G at it. I live in a fringe area that isn't on the map for 4G too. I can't wait to see it in action in an actual 4G area.


----------



## FenixJr

kedriastral said:


> I second what he says. Its working like it has a Motorola radio in it now. I usually saw 200Kb/sec 3G at my computer and am now getting 11000kb/sec 4G at it. I live in a fringe area that isn't on the map for 4G too. I can't wait to see it in action in an actual 4G area.


Damn you guys are really tempting me. I live a few miles out of the area around Sacramento's and their Airport's 4G service area.


----------



## crashercarlton

Safestrapping Eclipse now...


----------



## FenixJr

Okay, so i may flash to 901...



kedriastral said:


> BUT IT WORKS! Sent numerous txts from ICS Alpha 10 on .901 radio


Have you tried it on anything besides ICS yet? Same strength in radio?


----------



## kedriastral

crashercarlton said:


> where do you find all of those files? i'm in the system and have found half but where's the other half?


They are all in the system/lib I'll upload a zip but my wife has stolen the laptop!


----------



## crashercarlton

kedriastral said:


> They are all in the system/lib I'll upload a zip but my wife has stolen the laptop!


yeah i found them...i'll upload a zip and give you a link to ur op

*here ya go guys now update this to the OP

Download (Original)

Download (Mirror)

this is successful on Eclipse as well!


----------



## FenixJr

K, i'm upgrading to 901. If i get 4G in my house, my head might explode. I'll maybe work on getting some of those ROMs working soon. Gotta get driving down to family soon tonight... Been a long phone filled day.


----------



## crashercarlton

FenixJr said:


> K, i'm upgrading to 901. If i get 4G in my house, my head might explode. I'll maybe work on getting some of those ROMs working soon. Gotta get driving down to family soon tonight... Been a long phone filled day.


Alright my consensus is it will work on everyhing...ICS & I'm running Eclipse on it with no problems..


----------



## jpnestel

What do I copy n paste em with? Computer? Or well something like root explorer work? great work guys! I thought we were screwed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

crashercarlton said:


> Alright my consensus is it will work on everyhing...ICS & I'm running Eclipse on it with no problems..


Yeah, sounds good. I'll have to mess around later tonight.

No 4G in my house though


----------



## kedriastral

jpnestel said:


> What do I copy n paste em with? Computer? Or well something like root explorer work? great work guys! I thought we were screwed
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


just extract em into a folder and use root explorer to mass move them into system/lib and select replace for all. Your radio will turn back on in less than a minute


----------



## crashercarlton

I'm uploading Eclipse.zip with them preinstalled depending on what rom you guys are using...all you'd have to do is flash and wipe cache...ur rom will load up as it was before except with radio..


----------



## jpnestel

kedriastral said:


> just extract em into a folder and use root explorer to mass move them into system/lib and select replace for all. Your radio will turn back on in less than a minute


So install the ROM first then do it? cause on ics I can't seem to get past the searching for signal screen. Sorry. I'm slow tonight.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kedriastral

jpnestel said:


> So install the ROM first then do it? cause on ics I can't seem to get past the searching for signal screen. Sorry. I'm slow tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


yea rom first. It's annoying and that damn searching took like ten minutes. It'll eventually stop.


----------



## crashercarlton

For those on Eclipse:

Go here and post #: 736 has a download that is Eclipse 2.0 (.901 Compatible)


----------



## jpnestel

crashercarlton said:


> For those on Eclipse:
> 
> Go here and post #: 736 has a download that is Eclipse 2.0 (.901 Compatible)


Awesome thank u! For some reason when I go to paste in/lib out says files copied but then just takes me back to the /scard-ext section and doesn't stick

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kedriastral

jpnestel said:


> Awesome thank u! For some reason when I go to paste in/lib out says files copied but then just takes me back to the /scard-ext section and doesn't stick
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Did you have /system set to r/w in root explorer? I'll update that in the OP


----------



## ahpatel

Didn't work for me on [K]IN3TX.


----------



## kedriastral

ahpatel said:


> Didn't work for me on [K]IN3TX.


Hmmm I may have to load up [K]IN3TX and mess with it. Only tricky bit is I think that system is based off 5.8.894 so I may have a lot more items that need to be changed to get that working.

Edit: It really shouldn't matter though. I mean hell, ICS radio enabled....


----------



## ahpatel

kedriastral said:


> ... I think that system is based off 5.8.894


Correct, my system version under [K]IN3TX shows 5.8.894.XT875.Verizon.en.US


----------



## FenixJr

kedriastral said:


> Hmmm I may have to load up [K]IN3TX and mess with it. Only tricky bit is I think that system is based off 5.8.894 so I may have a lot more items that need to be changed to get that working.
> 
> Edit: It really shouldn't matter though. I mean hell, ICS radio enabled....


yeah but i dont think that means 3g/4g yet. I'm not about to spend a weekend in 4g areas, and not use 4g...


----------



## crashercarlton

FenixJr said:


> yeah but i dont think that means 3g/4g yet. I'm not about to spend a weekend in 4g areas, and not use 4g...


i have 3g with what i just did on Eclipse...which is based off of 5.7.893...don't have 4g in my direct area though to test..


----------



## FenixJr

crashercarlton said:


> i have 3g with what i just did on Eclipse...which is based off of 5.7.893...don't have 4g in my direct area though to test..


Yeah, i just mean for ICS from dhacker29. He's got a ROM going, but he's only got 1x data enabled.


----------



## crashercarlton

FenixJr said:


> Yeah, i just mean for ICS from dhacker29. He's got a ROM going, but he's only got 1x data enabled.


gotcha...yeah i'm waiting till the mass of bugs is fixed and is 80% useable


----------



## islandfever

Ok....so this won't work with kint3x yet right?


----------



## crashercarlton

islandfever said:


> Ok....so this won't work with kint3x yet right?


 somebody else needs to try it....i'm not sure why it wouldn't work...It works on Eclipse which is based on 5.7.893...and for goodness sakes it works on ICS so like i said we need someone to try it on kinetix.

So i'm downloading Kinetix now, i'll place those files where they need to go upload kinetix and let you flash it...give me about 30 minutes though or less....just depends how long it takes me to upload it all..


----------



## alastrionia

I've been able to successfully get back to 5.9.901 stock rooted (thanks to FenixJR)
in the process of backing up my system

then I'll try Kin3tx and patch the files and let ya know what happens


----------



## JME007

I have a question. I am useing safestrap. I am currently in safe running kinetx. If I go out of safe boot and back to my updated 5.5.8 stock rom can I then update to .901. After that reboot into safeboot with safe strap. Boot back into my saved kinetx and the paste the needed files in sys/lib? Will this work or do I have reload kinetx from scratch then paste the needed files?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid

JME007 said:


> I have a question. I am useing safestrap. I am currently in safe running kinetx. If I go out of safe boot and back to my updated 5.5.8 stock rom can I then update to .901. After that reboot into safeboot with safe strap. Boot back into my saved kinetx and the paste the needed files in sys/lib? Will this work or do I have reload kinetx from scratch then paste the needed files?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Pretty sure your /preinstall partition will get wiped somewhere in the process and that's where your "Safe" rom is, so be sure and make a backup before you flash.


----------



## islandfever

JME007 said:


> I have a question. I am useing safestrap. I am currently in safe running kinetx. If I go out of safe boot and back to my updated 5.5.8 stock rom can I then update to .901. After that reboot into safeboot with safe strap. Boot back into my saved kinetx and the paste the needed files in sys/lib? Will this work or do I have reload kinetx from scratch then paste the needed files?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What would being on safestrap have to do or make any difference in this process?


----------



## crashercarlton

JME007 said:


> I have a question. I am useing safestrap. I am currently in safe running kinetx. If I go out of safe boot and back to my updated 5.5.8 stock rom can I then update to .901. After that reboot into safeboot with safe strap. Boot back into my saved kinetx and the paste the needed files in sys/lib? Will this work or do I have reload kinetx from scratch then paste the needed files?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah as long as you didn't mess with the stock Bloatware....I was on 5.5.893 stock OTA safestrapped to eclipse, i went back to 5.5.893, flashed the .901, then swapped back to safe system and i went ahead and flashed eclipse with patched files and just wiped cache....

that said im uploading kinetix with patched files to a server...give you all a link when its done...

That said


----------



## crashercarlton

islandfever said:


> What would being on safestrap have to do or make any difference in this process?


he hasn't gone to .901 update yet but when he does he wants to know how to make kinetix work with .901


----------



## chucklehead

I'm doing all this at once so I want to make sure I'm going through the process correctly.
At the moment I'm freshly updated to 5.5.893 and forever rooted.

Should I updated to .901 first then flash Eclipse then your updated Eclipse with 901 files?


----------



## crashercarlton

20 Minutes or less left on "Kinetix" with patched files...Uploading now give you a link after bit...


----------



## crashercarlton

chucklehead said:


> I'm doing all this at once so I want to make sure I'm going through the process correctly.
> At the moment I'm freshly updated to 5.5.893 and forever rooted.
> 
> Should I updated to .901 first then flash Eclipse then your updated Eclipse with 901 files?


upgrade to .901 then flash Eclipse with .901 files included...I simply took the Eclipse build and inserted the files....


----------



## JME007

Well 2 things. Are patching the files in before you flash the rom. The other question was do you have to load the new rom from scratch or can you just go to a back I made of kinetx in safe mode of kinetx. This is so I wouldn't need to set jp my rom again. I am sorry if I am not wording this correctly. Thanks for your help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chucklehead

crashercarlton said:


> upgrade to .901 then flash Eclipse with .901 files included...I simply took the Eclipse build and inserted the files....


So I can safely flash your modified version without flashing the original first?


----------



## crashercarlton

JME007 said:


> So I can safely flash your modified version without flashing the original first?


Correct...the file you will download is the original with the patched files...therefore it will install the rom and patch at the same time..


----------



## JME007

Cool thanks for the help

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## alastrionia

Kin3tx and .901 work!!!!!


----------



## alastrionia

just make sure you fix all the permissions when you copy the files over

give it a few minutes

you will be a very happy camper


----------



## crashercarlton

OK... 
KINETIX_V1.0_Final SIGNED (.901 OTA Compatible) download
If you are not on Kinetix already flash, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache
If you are on Kinetix and without data, flash, wipe cache

happy flashing!!!!


----------



## ussj4brolli

im on latest kinex,
5.8.894
05.15.01
2.6.35.7

the way i should do this is
1. http://rootzwiki.com...he-update-path/
2. http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__320760
3. enjoy?

OR am i missing something inbetween? ( want to be on kinex w/901 OTA


----------



## crashercarlton

Im in bed but i didnt. Realize there is a new kinetix version? I just wentto the thread and downloaded

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ussj4brolli

crashercarlton said:


> Im in bed but i didnt. Realize there is a new kinetix version? I just wentto the thread and downloaded
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


? I just see 1.0 as usual?


----------



## jaydiez10

I haven't got this working yet. I have Eclipse v2.0 and I tried 2 different ways. One, was downloading the file and dropping the contents straight into /system/lib. Second, was putting it in a downloaded Eclipse zip and flashing that zip. Nothing. Also tried the same 2 methods for ICS4Bionic. No signal again. Any ideas?


----------



## FenixJr

ussj4brolli said:


> ? I just see 1.0 as usual?


All i see also.

By the way, you'll never TECHNICALLY be on 901 kinetx. cause its built on the 894 system, so that will always show up in the ROM. but everything else will be 901 of course.


----------



## superbalde

crashercarlton said:


> OK...
> KINETIX_V1.0_Final SIGNED (.901 OTA Compatible) download
> If you are not on Kinetix already flash, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache
> If you are on Kinetix and without data, flash, wipe cache
> 
> happy flashing!!!!


Doesn't flashing Kietix automatically wipe data/factory reset?


----------



## kedriastral

crashercarlton said:


> Im in bed but i didnt. Realize there is a new kinetix version? I just wentto the thread and downloaded
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Awesome work with getting kin3tx going! I'll update the OP with the two roms you've modified!


----------



## lsdozer

OK, question: I am getting confused on something. originally I thought I had to restore a backup of 5.5.893, the flash the .901 files, then load up the eclipse (901 compatible), but I dont have a backup of 5.5.893. I only have a backup of 5.7.893, so I flashed the eclipse 901 compatible rom on top of my old eclipse, but now I feel like I have done it wrong because I dont have any signal.

Do I need to start fresh and re-root with perma root to 5.5.893?


----------



## crashercarlton

ok guys first of all the guy posting on kinetix i understand what you are saying i was in bed and almost asleep and i derpadie derped my thought process.. ok...



jaydiez10 said:


> OK, question: I am getting confused on something. originally I thought I had to restore a backup of 5.5.893, the flash the .901 files, then load up the eclipse (901 compatible), but I dont have a backup of 5.5.893. I only have a backup of 5.7.893, so I flashed the eclipse 901 compatible rom on top of my old eclipse, but now I feel like I have done it wrong because I dont have any signal.
> 
> Do I need to start fresh and re-root with perma root to 5.5.893?


Ok Before you started thinking about backups of 5.5.893 and so on what were you on? Were you on 5.7.893 or something else? Were you on a different rom? If you were on anything other than Verizon's official 5.5.893 OTA or completely stock .886 (not any leaked versions) you will have to...

1. Read this and perform this to get back to stock (Link)
If you have questions about this step please keep them in that thread...They will be of more help to you.
2. Obtain the official OTA's .zip either by downloading them from your phone or finding credible sources...5.5.893 first, then 5.9.901
By the time you get to this step if you are wanting help to verify what you are doing ([email protected]) It will push emails straight to my phone to where i can assist you faster than here without cluttering up the forums
3. Then if you have finally gotten yourself to 5.9.901 download Safestrap (here)
*This will allow you to keep 5.9.901 stock for easy access to future updates..install safestrap (if you have trouble [email protected]), enable safe system and then....
4. Install Eclipse by going here ...Wipe cache as always....

If you have gotten all the way through these instructions and gotten to #4 Hooray, and happy eclipse with .901 radio/kernel....it will show 5.7.893 system because that's what its based on....

To go back to stock 5.9.901 Motoblur in case of future updates you simply have to toggle safe mode on and off... Safestrap works alot like clockwork recovery we all use except the safe systems allow us to keep our stock Motoblur intact without touching it and flashing all kinds of roms on a safe system...


----------



## lsdozer

crashercarlton said:


> ok guys first of all the guy posting on kinetix i understand what you are saying i was in bed and almost asleep and i derpadie derped my thought process.. ok...
> 
> Download and flash this... Eclipse V2.0 (.901 Patched).... Simply flash & wipe cache and u will have data...
> 
> no it will only reset it if you "wipe data/factory reset". If you are already on Kinetix just wipe cache after you flash it....
> 
> Ok Before you started thinking about backups of 5.5.893 and so on what were you on? Were you on 5.7.893 or something else? Were you on a different rom? If you were on anything other than Verizon's official 5.5.893 OTA or completely stock .886 (not any leaked versions) you will have to...
> 
> 1. Read this and perform this to get back to stock (Link)
> If you have questions about this step please keep them in that thread...They will be of more help to you.
> 2. Obtain the official OTA's .zip either by downloading them from your phone or finding credible sources...5.5.893 first, then 5.9.901
> By the time you get to this step if you are wanting help to verify what you are doing ([email protected]) It will push emails straight to my phone to where i can assist you faster than here without cluttering up the forums
> 3. Then if you have finally gotten yourself to 5.9.901 download Safestrap (here)
> *This will allow you to keep 5.9.901 stock for easy access to future updates..install safestrap (if you have trouble [email protected]), enable safe system and then....
> 4. Install Eclipse by going here ...Wipe cache as always....
> 
> If you have gotten all the way through these instructions and gotten to #4 Hooray, and happy eclipse with .901 radio/kernel....it will show 5.7.893 system because that's what its based on....
> 
> To go back to stock 5.9.901 Motoblur in case of future updates you simply have to toggle safe mode on and off... Safestrap works alot like clockwork recovery we all use except the safe systems allow us to keep our stock Motoblur intact without touching it and flashing all kinds of roms on a safe system...


I updated from 5.7.893 perma-root to eclipse2.0. I still have my backup of 5.7.893 bloated, I think. At some point I have deleted my backup of 5.5.893


----------



## crashercarlton

lsdozer said:


> I updated from 5.7.893 perma-root to eclipse2.0. I still have my backup of 5.7.893 bloated, I think. At some point I have deleted my backup of 5.5.893


Here's the situation you are in...you are on the leaked 5.7.893 which means you cannot at this point get to .901 OTA or even back to stock 5.5.893 OTA unless you do the steps that i sent to you. Step #1 is going to be the most crucial part and is the lifeline to getting back to 5.5.893 then to .901


----------



## jpnestel

Awesome thread guys!! I was definitely missing the custom roms

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## foamman

I'm a glutton for punishment... Going for it. Downloading eclipse901 now safestrap here I come.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

foamman said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment... Going for it. Downloading eclipse901 now safestrap here I come.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


its worked on mine and one other person's lol...you should be fine


----------



## jaydiez10

I tried the Eclipse support zip and got nothing. There's still no signal. My Baseline, ERI & PRL say Unknown under About Phone. I flashed the zip and wiped the cache. All that did was change my boot animation. Any idea on what's going on?


----------



## crashercarlton

jaydiez10 said:


> I tried the Eclipse support zip and got nothing. There's still no signal. My Baseline, ERI & PRL say Unknown under About Phone. I flashed the zip and wiped the cache. All that did was change my boot animation. Any idea on what's going on?


i honestly don't know, if foaman gets it working thats 3 people with Eclipse working just using the .zip i updated...so hmmm...only thing i can say is try a factory/data wipe....but i just wiped cache...you are on .901 right?

Wait did you say you downloaded my file earlier then put it into the system/lib folder? if so reflash it and wipe data/factory reset...no offense...but you didn't do it right...that file i uploaded is the rom with patched files... and something probably has gotten screwed up from post #51 that you did...


----------



## foamman

crashercarlton said:


> i honestly don't know, if foaman gets it working thats 3 people with Eclipse working just using the .zip i updated...so hmmm...only thing i can say is try a factory/data wipe....but i just wiped cache...you are on .901 right?
> 
> Wait did you say you downloaded my file earlier then put it into the system/lib folder? if so reflash it and wipe data/factory reset...no offense...but you didn't do it right...that file i uploaded is the rom with patched files... and something probably has gotten screwed up...since you flashed my file later and didn't wipe cache...


All is good. Loaded the modified Eclipse Rom in Safestrap and everything works. Market downloaded all my apps including all the bloat. I'm going to keep this in Safestrap and leave my "virgin" 901 alone. Less headaches this way.


----------



## crashercarlton

foamman said:


> All is good. Loaded the modified Eclipse Rom in Safestrap and everything works. Market downloaded all my apps including all the bloat. I'm going to keep this in Safestrap and leave my "virgin" 901 alone. Less headaches this way.


Yeah thats what i did..safestrapped it to keep easy ota access..


----------



## foamman

I'm curious to see how the Rom will do data service wise with the new Radio and Kernel. Wonder if the data issues were System related, kernel & radio related or both.


----------



## crashercarlton

to be honest idk...


foamman said:


> I'm curious to see how the Rom will do data service wise with the new Radio and Kernel. Wonder if the data issues were System related, kernel & radio related or both.


 idk, i never had data drops to begin with lol..i just love updates...makes me feel warm & fuzzy...xD


----------



## thecaptain0220

Anyone try out Liberty yet? I know its based on an older version so I'm not sure if it would work as well.


----------



## alastrionia

foamman said:


> to be honest idk... idk, i never had data drops to begin with lol..i just love updates...makes me feel warm & fuzzy...xD


from what I can tell so far
Kin3tx with the .901 is faster, data switching is quicker,
and my download speeds on both 3G and wifi are faster and more consistent
I don't live in a 4G area so I can't test or comment

but after everything that's happened, I'm glad to have the .901 and custom ROM's


----------



## crashercarlton

thecaptain0220 said:


> Anyone try out Liberty yet? I know its based on an older version so I'm not sure if it would work as well.


I can patch it but it will be later this evening...or u can just follow the manual instructions
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicelysedated

Out of curiosity, it is still possible getting back to stock if necessary after flashing with .901 update installed? I would assume RSDLite would not work with out a full .901 image. I have a nandroid backup just in case but was just curious.


----------



## thecaptain0220

crashercarlton said:


> I can patch it but it will be later this evening...or u can just follow the manual instructions
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm fine with doing it manually, just wondered if you think it will work alright. I guess its worth just giving it a try.


----------



## jaydiez10

crashercarlton said:


> i honestly don't know, if foaman gets it working thats 3 people with Eclipse working just using the .zip i updated...so hmmm...only thing i can say is try a factory/data wipe....but i just wiped cache...you are on .901 right?
> 
> Wait did you say you downloaded my file earlier then put it into the system/lib folder? if so reflash it and wipe data/factory reset...no offense...but you didn't do it right...that file i uploaded is the rom with patched files... and something probably has gotten screwed up from post #51 that you did...


Thanks but it's really not working for. And definitely no offense taken because I usually don't have a problem flashing ROMs and applying MODs. But I'm straight lost on this one. Maybe a instructional video will come out later or something to tell me what I'm doing wrong. lol


----------



## foamman

jaydiez10 said:


> Thanks but it's really not working for. And definitely no offense taken because I usually don't have a problem flashing ROMs and applying MODs. But I'm straight lost on this one. Maybe a instructional video will come out later or something to tell me what I'm doing wrong. lol


Did you wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and format system?


----------



## crashercarlton

jaydiez10 said:


> Thanks but it's really not working for. And definitely no offense taken because I usually don't have a problem flashing ROMs and applying MODs. But I'm straight lost on this one. Maybe a instructional video will come out later or something to tell me what I'm doing wrong. lol


Did you reflash the eclipse in the op of this thread? Format data/factory reset, wipe cache and dalvic cache like foaaman said?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

Nicelysedated said:


> Out of curiosity, it is still possible getting back to stock if necessary after flashing with .901 update installed? I would assume RSDLite would not work with out a full .901 image. I have a nandroid backup just in case but was just curious.


Ask the guys here please









http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...rom-ANY-LEAK
Get to 5.5.893 OTA from ANY LEAK

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## islandfever

crashercarlton said:


> OK...
> KINETIX_V1.0_Final SIGNED (.901 OTA Compatible) download
> If you are not on Kinetix already flash, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache
> If you are on Kinetix and without data, flash, wipe cache
> 
> happy flashing!!!!


Don't you mean wipe cache before? And this is the full ROM right? So it will wipe system anyway....right?


----------



## crashercarlton

islandfever said:


> Don't you mean wipe cache before? And this is the full ROM right? So it will wipe system anyway....right?


Doesnt matter when but if it fails to give you radio back ur gonna have to do a factory reset wiping data.....for example if i install eclipse on top of motoblur and only wipe cache it will install elementa from stock motoblur...and yes its the full system but please wipe data/factory reset...small price ro pay to have. 901 with radio on ur rom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydiez10

foamman said:


> Did you reflash the eclipse in the op of this thread? Format data/factory reset, wipe cache and dalvic cache like foaaman said?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes, I did do all of that.


----------



## superbalde

After wiping and flashing the Kinetix ROM, how long does it take when you press on the android and it says "Please wait, this may take a few minutes." I believe I've waited about 20 minutes and nothing happens.


----------



## crashercarlton

superbalde said:


> After wiping and flashing the Kinetix ROM, how long does it take when you press on the android and it says "Please wait, this may take a few minutes." I believe I've waited about 20 minutes and nothing happens.


 idk i always bypass that step lol...i hit the 4 corners.....do u have a radio? I went ahead and flashed kinetix last night and had data within a minute or so..after i confirmed it i went back to eclipse

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

jaydiez10 said:


> I did all except format system. I thought about it when I was in recovery. But I didn't remember reading anything about it.
> 
> Yes, I did do all of that.


In the first post u said u didnt format system in the second u say u did
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## superbalde

crashercarlton said:


> idk i always bypass that step lol...i hit the 4 corners.....do u have a radio? I went ahead and flashed kinetix last night and had data within a minute or so..after i confirmed it i went back to eclipse
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Heh, I've never heard of that. What do you mean by "hit the 4 corners."


----------



## thecaptain0220

Tried liberty with no success. Once I replaced the files and rebooted it doesn't even get to the boot animation. Tried fix permissions as well.


----------



## lxadoz104

I'm trying to get to 901 OTA for the safestrap portion. Does the system dump work for this (applied over base 893)? Having a difficult time finding the OTA available for zip install. Thanks.


----------



## crashercarlton

superbalde said:


> Heh, I've never heard of that. What do you mean by "hit the 4 corners."


When u see the android guy you can press the 4 corners and bypass the setup

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

lxadoz104 said:


> I'm trying to get to 901 OTA for the safestrap portion. Does the system dump work for this (applied over base 893)? Having a difficult time finding the OTA available for zip install. Thanks.


Im not at home but i will upload the ota... after while

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jennandjoey76

Can somebody put a mirror up of the patched kinetix. Megaupload isnt uploading for me. THANK YOU

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

jennandjoey76 said:


> I'm trying to get to 901 OTA for the safestrap portion. Does the system dump work for this (applied over base 893)? Having a difficult time finding the OTA available for zip install. Thanks.


I'm reuploading both of these, but im not sure how long it will take, the mother-in-law has slow upspeed......

EDIT: and for the record, i'm currently running this KINE3TX install and have gotten 3g and 4g where i normally would.


----------



## islandfever

FenixJr said:


> I'm reuploading both of these, but im not sure how long it will take, the mother-in-law has slow upspeed......
> 
> EDIT: and for the record, i'm currently running this KINE3TX install and have gotten 3g and 4g where i normally would.


So are you saying you didn't get any better performance so far?

Also can you clear up the steps I need to do to go from kin3Tex currently to the new stuff? Getting confused with all these posters

I want to end up on Kint3x


----------



## thecaptain0220

Anyone else want to check out liberty, lol. I figured there would be some following but it seems like I'm it, lol


----------



## jpnestel

thecaptain0220 said:


> Anyone else want to check out liberty, lol. I figured there would be some following but it seems like I'm it, lol


I was gonna give liberty a go tomorrow probably.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

jennandjoey76 said:


> I'm trying to get to 901 OTA for the safestrap portion. Does the system dump work for this (applied over base 893)? Having a difficult time finding the OTA available for zip install. Thanks.


Here's the 5.9.901 ota... Yes it reads .893, its supposed too.... Verizon names based on what you are upgrading from... DOWNLOAD


----------



## islandfever

Still confused about using the kint3x file....do I only use that? Or do I need to replace lib files first and then flash the kint3x file?

Can someone give me the steps?


----------



## mikeymaxima14

i went from 5.7.893 to the official OTA - then to 901...... I downloaded safestrap - left stock on my unsafe system - and on my safe installed the eclipse file ....so far it's working great and i love the fact I can toggle back to stock - both on 901. WHen i enabeled safe system - i rebooted - and installed eclipse .., then just booted up into my safe system - so far no issues. THank you OP for changing this to be compatible with 901. The 901 OTA made stock run like a champ - it def seems like eclipse is even BETTER.


----------



## lsdozer

I am gonna wait on P3's scripts to do this, then I have to jump on the safestrap bandwagon..


----------



## CaliDroid

Has anyone figured out or is getting data using 901 and ICS4Bionic? With the ril lib files from 901 stock pasted into ICS4Bionic, I do get phone service but not data. I have tried all the Preferred Networks type within Phone Information but have not had any success.

TIA


----------



## crashercarlton

islandfever said:


> Has anyone figured out or is getting data using 901 and ICS4Bionic? With the ril lib files from 901 stock pasted into ICS4Bionic, I do get phone service but not data. I have tried all the Preferred Networks type within Phone Information but have not had any success.
> 
> TIA


I'm not sure but the OP had issues the next day with this try to send him a pm about this... Braydon Walsh is the OP'er


----------



## thecaptain0220

Just got a chance to install patched liberty and it worked great. Thanks!


----------



## crashercarlton

thecaptain0220 said:


> Just got a chance to install patched liberty and it worked great. Thanks!


Alright thanks ill have to get the original poster to post it in the op! Thanks for testing!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## foamman

901 on eclipse was running great till I got the dreaded BSOD. I'm going to stay with stock 901 until the Roms start coming. Looks like P3Droid has deodexed and debloated 901 and most importantly... Created a 1 Click Script based off of all the Rootzwiki members work to get back to 5.5.893 or 5.5.901. So far 25 testers have confirmed it works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

That sucks i've never had that...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## foamman

crashercarlton said:


> That sucks i've never had that...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I never had it before either. The way the stock software is running I don't really need custom a custom rom. I just like some of the UI tweeks they bring, especially the pulldown toggles. Widgetsoid just doesn't cut it. I'll live till the 901 roms start coming out. It's good to see that P3Droid still has interest in the device. Droidjunk is probably going to come out with some mods soon. So I'm not worried. I can't believe how well this phone is working now. Angers me to think if this is how the device performed when released we would have a larger dev community and we probably wouldn't have lost any devs to other devices.


----------



## islandfever

crashercarlton said:


> The Kinetix file is the Rom itself with the patch files integrated...Just flash, Format Data/Factory Reset, Wipe Cache, Wipe Dalvik....Don't try to shortcut and just wipe cache...for some or most people it doesn't work just doing that.... Happy


You keep putting flash ahead of the wipe actions....I'll assume you mean to wipe and then flash ROM?


----------



## crashercarlton

Sure ive never had problems either way ive done it...only problem ive had is if u dont wipe anything
For instance the reason i started using it that way is because some roms i've loaded have installed the rom and then wipes cache, data, etc...after all the scripts..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

I replaced the files and got stock on the boot screen. When I first replaced, I put the phone into sleep and then it wouldnt come out, just a black screen. Pulled batt and got stuck at M logo...No bueno.


----------



## crashercarlton

JuggalotusHeat said:


> I replaced the files and got stock on the boot screen. When I first replaced, I put the phone into sleep and then it wouldnt come out, just a black screen. Pulled batt and got stuck at M logo...No bueno.


Id try wiping cache...if that doesnt work u have nothing to lose doing a factory reset

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

crashercarlton said:


> Id try wiping cache...if that doesnt work u have nothing to lose doing a factory reset
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Would have gave that shot if i Was able to get into recovery :OP...Had to go stock and root again. thanks though







)


----------



## mikeymaxima14

i have a question for some of the senior peeps here - on 901-- i am about to flash kinetix, obviously the one with the proper 901 files - but here is my question , will theme's still work properly? Like say that new blue theme that just got ported? Or mastermods theme? I am not sure if the replacement of those files and the fact its on 901 effected the ability to layer some themes on top?

EDIT - answered my own question - testing via safestrap...it does indeed work.


----------



## dcmarch

Has anyone tried the KIN3TX from with 901 support. I have followed the steps and loaded the rom and I get to the android sign in screen when I tap on the android it starts to act like its loading and says it will take a few minutes a hour later it is still in the same spot. I redownloaded same problem. Any suggestions

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

dcmarch said:


> Has anyone tried the KIN3TX from with 901 support. I have followed the steps and loaded the rom and I get to the android sign in screen when I tap on the android it starts to act like its loading and says it will take a few minutes a hour later it is still in the same spot. I redownloaded same problem. Any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The guy above u says it works as well as others

Sent from my Droid Bionic - Eclipse Rom - using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxrbxxx

Forgive me for the noob question but here it is.

So am I booting into CWR, wipe data, cache, dalvik, system, install zip ( in my case Kinetix).
Boot up, use Root explorer install radio, reboot? Or am i misunderstanding the process?
What is the baseband build for 901 so i can make sure that the radio took after install.

edit: god I'm shot i only seen the first page lol, I had the same problem with Kinetix after instaling, after hitting the android logo it was just spinning forever.


----------



## crashercarlton

dcmarch said:


> Has anyone tried the KIN3TX from with 901 support. I have followed the steps and loaded the rom and I get to the android sign in screen when I tap on the android it starts to act like its loading and says it will take a few minutes a hour later it is still in the same spot. I redownloaded same problem. Any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The guy above u says it works so idk

Sent from my Droid Bionic - Eclipse Rom - using Tapatalk


----------



## pettinej

I have tried this using safestrap. I wiped data, cache, dalvik and formatted system. Installed KIN3TIX and it loaded with no problems. However the radio was not functional. It showed no bars, no data. When I tried to place a call it would not go through. Message said 911 calling only. I rebooted with same result. So I thought that I should copy the files over to system/lib. I set to R/W with root explorer and copied the files over. This is where it all went wrong. Root explorer never asked me to over write anything and I don't think it copied the files over. I tried to set root explorer back to R/O but nothing happened. From there I tried to reboot but I was stuck at a blank screen after the moto boot. I was successful getting back to safestrap and I tried it all over again. Same thing happened.

Am I doing something wrong or will this not work with safestrap?


----------



## crashercarlton

xxxrbxxx said:


> I have tried this using safestrap. I wiped data, cache, dalvik and formatted system. Installed KIN3TIX and it loaded with no problems. However the radio was not functional. It showed no bars, no data. When I tried to place a call it would not go through. Message said 911 calling only. I rebooted with same result. So I thought that I should copy the files over to system/lib. I set to R/W with root explorer and copied the files over. This is where it all went wrong. Root explorer never asked me to over write anything and I don't think it copied the files over. I tried to set root explorer back to R/O but nothing happened. From there I tried to reboot but I was stuck at a blank screen after the moto boot. I was successful getting back to safestrap and I tried it all over again. Same thing happened.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or will this not work with safestrap?


Safestrap has an issue sometimes when rebooting that it goes to a blank screen...either pull the battery, put it back in and turn the phone on, or after installing tell it to shut down and manually turn it back on...i always have this issue...

Just in case, i did mine with safestrap and it worked...here's the exact steps i followed

I was on 5.9.901 OTA w/root

1) Boot into safestrap, Toggle Safe System to "Enable"
2) Install Kinetix
3) Wipe Data/Factory Reset
4) Wipe Cache
5) Wipe Dalvik Cache
6) Reboot
7) Data appeared in 5 seconds of boot...


----------



## pettinej

Thank you crashercarlton

I don't understand something. Why do you install Kinetix first then wipe? I thought that you would wipe and format first then install.

I am on Kinetix and 5.8.894. Maybe this is why it will not work.


----------



## xxxrbxxx

crashercarlton said:


> If you are already on .901 ota w/root, install Kinetix, Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Wipe Cache, Wipe Dalvik Cache and the baseband is... CDMA_N_04.06.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00, there is no reason to flash a radio unless you are referring to something else...
> 
> Safestrap has an issue sometimes when rebooting that it goes to a blank screen...either pull the battery, put it back in and turn the phone on, or after installing tell it to shut down and manually turn it back on...i always have this issue...
> 
> Just in case, i did mine with safestrap and it worked...here's the exact steps i followed
> 
> I was on 5.9.901 OTA w/root
> 
> 1) Boot into safestrap, Toggle Safe System to "Enable"
> 2) Install Kinetix
> 3) Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> 4) Wipe Cache
> 5) Wipe Dalvik Cache
> 6) Reboot
> 7) Data appeared in 5 seconds of boot...


Ok now did you use the Kinetix zip in this OP or the one in the actual ROM OP?


----------



## dragoontwo

The rom in this thread's OP. I'm on .901 Kin3tix working as well.


----------



## crashercarlton

pettinej said:


> Ok now did you use the Kinetix zip in this OP or the one in the actual ROM OP?


 Dragoontwo is correct:The OP Rom .901 Compatible ..


----------



## TheDoctor

pettinej said:


> I have tried this using safestrap. I wiped data, cache, dalvik and formatted system. Installed KIN3TIX and it loaded with no problems. However the radio was not functional. It showed no bars, no data. When I tried to place a call it would not go through. Message said 911 calling only. I rebooted with same result. So I thought that I should copy the files over to system/lib. I set to R/W with root explorer and copied the files over. This is where it all went wrong. Root explorer never asked me to over write anything and I don't think it copied the files over. I tried to set root explorer back to R/O but nothing happened. From there I tried to reboot but I was stuck at a blank screen after the moto boot. I was successful getting back to safestrap and I tried it all over again. Same thing happened.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or will this not work with safestrap?


I'm having the same issue. I installed using the method that was suggested above and I'm also getting the issue with the radio not working. I had tried earlier to move the radio files using Root Explorer on an already installed version of Kin3tx and initially had the same issue as an eallier poster where the phone became stuck on the Motorola splash screen, It turned out that the permissions just needed to be changed for the phone to boot but once it did the radio issue happened with that as well.


----------



## unchoney

Is it possible to convert your zip to install directly from cwr with setting permissions? I would like to install it right after installing a fresh ics4bionic.


----------



## crashercarlton

My opinion is that there is some irregularity with your guys builds or the instructions aren't being followed, though one could argue you could mix some things and out of order....i quite frankly don't have a clue how to help fix some of your issues, I started out from a virgin phone went from .886->forever rooted->.593 official ota ->.901 Official OTA -> Then just safestrapped the 901.zips and it worked....



unchoney said:


> Is it possible to convert your zip to install directly from cwr with setting permissions? I would like to install it right after installing a fresh ics4bionic.


Well do you mean like the other zips? Are saying that if you wanted to download ICS4Bionic on the .901 kernel/baseband you want it to automatically be patched errr am i misunderstanding you?


----------



## kedriastral

Are you all extracting the files into a folder and then mass moving them into system/lib? If it doesn't ask to overwrite, you did it wrong.


----------



## unchoney

Yes...I keep switching between roms ...then I have to redo the lib ril patch when I go back to ics..if I can install in safestrap cwr to see if will let activate from start...tried backing up with patch but doesn't stick after restore..


----------



## crashercarlton

unchoney said:


> Yes...I keep switching between roms ...then I have to redo the lib ril patch when I go back to ics..if I can install in safestrap cwr to see if will let activate from start...tried backing up with patch but doesn't stick after restore..


There have been some issues with "1x data" on ICS the last couple days, i'm trying to see if they are worked out...but at the moment, I'm uploading ICS Alpha 10 with the patch...I've tried all the roms and they have worked but i've yet to even install ICS "period" on my phone and i don't plan too till all the bugs are worked out...but i would say give me till about 8:30edt and i should have a link on here for you to download

*UPDATE ICS ALPHA 10 TRY THIS...WITH ICS 1X Data being glitchy, I can't guarantee this work but it is the rom... here ya go.. just flash and do your wiping DOWNLOAD


----------



## unchoney

Take ur time sir! Just loaded up kin3tx w/901 working great! Going to run this for awhile...do all u devs have a degree in computer science? I try to get at least a minimal understanding of what im doing before i jump in but this is way above my head!


----------



## unchoney

Downloading now...had radio w/ ur patch before...had to reboot after copy/paste and change permissions but no data...not even 1x ...going to back up kin3tx and install the zip u just posted!


----------



## jpnestel

crashercarlton said:


> There have been some issues with "1x data" on ICS the last couple days, i'm trying to see if they are worked out...but at the moment, I'm uploading ICS Alpha 10 with the patch...I've tried all the roms and they have worked but i've yet to even install ICS "period" on my phone and i don't plan too till all the bugs are worked out...but i would say give me till about 8:30edt and i should have a link on here for you to download
> 
> *UPDATE ICS ALPHA 10 TRY THIS...WITH ICS 1X Data being glitchy, I can't guarantee this work but it is the rom... here ya go.. just flash and do your wiping DOWNLOAD


 awesome thanks!! I've been wanting to try it again but I just can't seem to get the cUT n paste to stick.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## unchoney

Radio worked from install of rom! Now we need to have a version going forward..and DH getting data working!


----------



## woddale

Eclipse-- Kinetix and Liberty are new bases wright we just flash them in CWR ? They are stand alone Roms dont have to download anything else?


----------



## islandfever

First time flash on this:

BUT....Ive tried it a few times and I get no radio

about phone has baseband and PRL labled as "unknown"?

Went from Kin3t3x 1.0 to the altered kin3t3x...flashed ..wipe data...cache...delvik

Did it reverse etc....still no go

Im thinking the main thing that confuses me is it seems from reading you can JUST load the Kin3t3x file on the old baseband version and it upgrades your radio? Im guessing this isnt the case

What are the steps to go from old kintex to 901 kintex then?


----------



## pettinej

islandfever said:


> First time flash on this:
> 
> BUT....Ive tried it a few times and I get no radio
> 
> about phone has baseband and PRL labled as "unknown"?
> 
> Went from Kin3t3x 1.0 to the altered kin3t3x...flashed ..wipe data...cache...delvik
> 
> Did it reverse etc....still no go
> 
> Im thinking the main thing that confuses me is it seems from reading you can JUST load the Kin3t3x file on the old baseband version and it upgrades your radio? Im guessing this isnt the case
> 
> What are the steps to go from old kintex to 901 kintex then?


This is the same thing that happened to me. I was on the "old" kintex and I flashed to the 901. I had no radio so I tried to copy the radio files over but my device would not boot. Sorry I don't have an answer. I just wanted to let you know that someone else has the same issue.


----------



## stoffelck

Ok so I did it simply because I missed so many things from Eclipse! Followed OP with the Eclipse 901 support zip(thnaks for that, I almost had to copy over files!







)

Booted straight away, radio is strong, sync is on. Brilliant.

Sorry you other fellas are having trouble...

Now I am going to NAND and try the webtop bit.

Thanks to all ya all


----------



## islandfever

pettinej said:


> This is the same thing that happened to me. I was on the "old" kintex and I flashed to the 901. I had no radio so I tried to copy the radio files over but my device would not boot. Sorry I don't have an answer. I just wanted to let you know that someone else has the same issue.


yEA iVE TRIED ALL SORTS OF WIPES ( BEFORE, AFTER, BOTH) NOTHING SEEMS TO GET MY RADIO GOING.

i ALSO TRIED Pasting the lib files and would not boot....thank god for safestrap!


----------



## brians

Not exactly shure how this works...but I'm getting about 2 extra bars with this simple (kinda simple) install. Backed up my Lib items and then replaced usign File Expert that allowed me to change permissions for the change.

Question, with just the library updates it still shows build .893, but has all the relevant updates needed to enhance signal?

Either way, it worked for me and much quicker then reinstalling Eclipse and restoring all my apps from backup. Thanks! Sorli...


----------



## crashercarlton

Ok so i have tried to replicate your issues by going from the original rom to the patched one...but between kinetix and eclipse....they both have the same result for me and that is i have a radio....so idk whats going on between the roms but something must not be getting cleared if most of you are trying to go between roms and thats when ur having issues

Sent from my Droid Bionic - Eclipse Rom - using Tapatalk


----------



## islandfever

crashercarlton said:


> Ok so i have tried to replicate your issues by going from the original rom to the patched one...but between kinetix and eclipse....they both have the same result for me and that is i have a radio....so idk whats going on between the roms but something must not be getting cleared if most of you are trying to go between roms and thats when ur having issues
> 
> Sent from my Droid Bionic - Eclipse Rom - using Tapatalk


=(

Could there be a difference on the radio that I have with my Kint3x? I am running the .02 baseband and PRL 15075 and eri 5


----------



## woddale

crashercarlton said:


> Ok so i have tried to replicate your issues by going from the original rom to the patched one...but between kinetix and eclipse....they both have the same result for me and that is i have a radio....so idk whats going on between the roms but something must not be getting cleared if most of you are trying to go between roms and thats when ur having issues
> 
> Sent from my Droid Bionic - Eclipse Rom - using Tapatalk


Ok once we have 901 we just go to lets say Eclipse zip download to sd card wipe data davlik etc. then flash like a normal Rom in CWR? there is no need to change permission or anything? I am asking not saying.


----------



## dragoontwo

islandfever said:


> =(
> 
> Could there be a difference on the radio that I have with my Kint3x? I am running the .02 baseband and PRL 15075 and eri 5


If you're on the .02 radio, these roms won't work for you. The .901 update has a completely different baseband. CDMA_N_04.06.00r LTEDC_U_07.1E.00. If you don't have this baseband, you need to update to .901, or use the original roms.


----------



## islandfever

dragoontwo said:


> If you're on the .02 radio, these roms won't work for you. The .901 update has a completely different baseband. CDMA_N_04.06.00r LTEDC_U_07.1E.00. If you don't have this baseband, you need to update to .901, or use the original roms.


Ok, so now I am getting somewhere!

Thats why I am very confused. It seems from the OP, that you can just replace the lib files and get the 901 radio, although it didnt make sense to me.

So what would you suggest as the way to get to 901 from where I am?


----------



## King Howie

islandfever said:


> Could there be a difference on the radio that I have with my Kint3x? I am running the .02 baseband and PRL 15075 and eri 5


i went from Kin3tx to the 5.5.901 using 1 click method p3 wrote on MDW, i lost root, and have no data radios. ive posted a request for guidance, and nobody seems to want to touch my issue lol. good luck to you. i don't know what im going to do just yet. if you use the 1 click, there are many people who have lost root, but there are many who are on .901 with root... just so you know


----------



## crashercarlton

islandfever said:


> Ok, so now I am getting somewhere!
> 
> Thats why I am very confused. It seems from the OP, that you can just replace the lib files and get the 901 radio, although it didnt make sense to me.
> 
> So what would you suggest as the way to get to 901 from where I am?


oh heck no....make sure you have .901 baseband/kernel, etc....although i must say how are you guys getting to .901? If your using the factory ota then i don't understand how you have different radios..?


----------



## crashercarlton

King Howie said:


> i went from Kin3tx to the 5.5.901 using 1 click method p3 wrote on MDW, i lost root, and have no data radios. ive posted a request for guidance, and nobody seems to want to touch my issue lol. good luck to you. i don't know what im going to do just yet. if you use the 1 click, there are many people who have lost root, but there are many who are on .901 with root... just so you know


Until you get yourself onto .901 System/Kernel/Baseband... your best bet is to go to this website... 

This thread is dedicated to those on .901 and the writeup and support for what you are asking is on the site above...


----------



## TheDoctor

King Howie said:


> i went from Kin3tx to the 5.5.901 using 1 click method p3 wrote on MDW, i lost root, and have no data radios. ive posted a request for guidance, and nobody seems to want to touch my issue lol. good luck to you. i don't know what im going to do just yet. if you use the 1 click, there are many people who have lost root, but there are many who are on .901 with root... just so you know


I had the same issue with flashing using P3's One Click method causing me to lose root. To regain root what I did was run R3l3AS3DRoot v2.1 after transferring and overwriting the files from the BPS_fix.rar into the R3l3AS3DRoot folder. I did this prior to flashing the 5.5.893 OTA. Once I did flash the 5.5.893 OTA, I then flashed the 5.9.901 update and booted into the system and verified that I had retained root and that the radio was functioning. From there, I installed Safestrap and installed the modified KIN3TIX Rom with the 901 files preinstalled.. After completing the installation this way, it's the first time I've booted into the KIN3TIX 901 version with a working radio, It seems that the previously mentioned baseband confict is what has been causing the issues with no radio after boot up for myself and several others. It also seems that the zergRush files in the R3l3AS3DRoot need to be replaced with the files from the BPS_fix.rar in order to regain root if you've lost it prior to installing the 893 OTA.


----------



## mikeymaxima14

There is something def off here.... I didn't do P3's method ....I got to the official OTA 5.5.893 before that was released...I did it manually from the large thread on this forum ....did it the same day the jack and the 75 threads was going on lol. I lost root on 5.5.893, but used a method by P3 I think to regain it. I then installed 901- full. Radio/system, kernal, etc. I then was stock rooted on full 901. I installed safestrap....ran eclipse on my safe ROM....while keeping stock on non-safe...eclipse ran amazing....I probs toggeled back and forth for a week when I decided to indy's kinetx instead ....both were from the OP with 901 patches .... I toggle all the time..I havent had any issues with signal/data (yet)....but i'll keep an eye out. AlOT of people who used P3's method seem to be having issues - if I was one of those people I would read the shit out of the thread that worked for a ton of folks....which is on rootzwiki....its the really large tushy thread called something like get back on official update path from any leak...... files are there ...and lots of issues were resolved for any that had a hickup...so that will help new people troubleshoot.....gotta do the research ...not enough peeps to go over and walk through each situation.....this post went on a ramble and was really generalll info ...not direxted to anyone specific
Happy flashing!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr

I had the same issues the one click method gave alot of people a false sense of security. I just about gave up before I figured out how to get my phone working again.

1. Remove sd card. If you're phone is bricked you can't read it thru your phone. Hopefully you have a reader. Create a folder on sd card call it roms, if you started the one click method it loaded two update zips for the two updates. Move both of them from there location on sdcard to the folder roms and reinstall card.

2. Hold the volume down and up buttons at the same time and power button? When the menu appears go to restore.

3. Factory reset. When the phone is done do not reboot pull the battery out for a few seconds. Reinstall battery and put phone in fastboot and hook it up to the computer.

4. Using the forever root method option one. After the first image flashes remove it from computer leaving the program running since you need to root next

5. Your phone should boot up maybe take a little longer but shouldn't lock or bootloop. If it does go back and factory reset and start again.

6. Once it's ready at startup go thru and skip everything Google included. And just get to the home screen settings, applications, allow us debugging.

6. Connect to computer set usb to charge only and follow instructions to root your phone. This should be successful if not unplug your phone and do a battery pull and try again after installing your battery.

7. Once your phone is rooted sign into Google unchecked the backup and restore spots skip all else. Open Market and download bionic bootstrap and a root explorer and load them.

8. Put phone in recovery and I went thru a full wipe factory reserved and system format and delvik cashed.

9. Go back to apply.zip from external sd card. Find your folder to updates. 893 and the 901.

10. Apply. 893 followed right away with 901. No reeboots until 901 I done loading..

11. It should work it did for me and the 901 radius are great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid

I started from Kin3tx base with the leaked 5.7.893 kernel. I have a nandroid and titanium backups of it. I used Timmy10shoes "A easier way back to the update path" in this forum to get back to stock with the original .886 radio/kernel. I rooted and foreverrooted with dhackers "r3l3asedroot and for3v34 root" in the bionic developers forum with option 2. I took the .5.893 OTA update and kept foreverroot. If I take the .901 OTA and restore my Kin3tx nandroid and then update the /system/lib files in the OP, will that get me back to where I was in Kin3tx with the updated kernel/radio and working data? Or am I asking for trouble and should bite the bullet and install the already updated Kin3tx in the OP and set it all up again? I use bootstrap, not safestrap.


----------



## gsDroid

Also, from above post, I had the webtop hack working perfectly with Kin3tx. Would re-installing the webtop hack allow that to work as it had?
Crashercarlton and kedriastral, thanks for all your efforts in this thread. You've put in a lot of work for the community.


----------



## andyliberty

gsDroid said:


> I started from Kin3tx base with the leaked 5.7.893 kernel. I have a nandroid and titanium backups of it. I used Timmy10shoes "A easier way back to the update path" in this forum to get back to stock with the original .886 radio/kernel. I rooted and foreverrooted with dhackers "r3l3asedroot and for3v34 root" in the bionic developers forum with option 2. I took the .5.893 OTA update and kept foreverroot. If I take the .901 OTA and restore my Kin3tx nandroid and then update the /system/lib files in the OP, will that get me back to where I was in Kin3tx with the updated kernel/radio and working data? Or am I asking for trouble and should bite the bullet and install the already updated Kin3tx in the OP and set it all up again? I use bootstrap, not safestrap.


I'd err on the side of caution and not tempt fate. Go with the already updated file in the OP.


----------



## gsDroid

andyliberty said:


> I'd err on the side of caution and not tempt fate. Go with the already updated file in the OP.


Probably good advice. It was such a hassle to get back on the upgrade path I don't want to risk getting screwed up again. I'll probably just take the 901 OTA and run stock rooted until the dust settles. I sure want to get back on Kin3tx though. That rom could last me to my next upgrade even without further development.


----------



## kedriastral

gsDroid said:


> Probably good advice. It was such a hassle to get back on the upgrade path I don't want to risk getting screwed up again. I'll probably just take the 901 OTA and run stock rooted until the dust settles. I sure want to get back on Kin3tx though. That rom could last me to my next upgrade even without further development.


Personally, I updated to 901 and had my roms already loaded in safe strap. I would just switch over to tinker. I would highly recommend using safe strap. It's exactly the same as bootstrap, but preserves your stock image. This removes the need for a stock system backup. Also, the option to boot into safe strap every boot is a life saver.

So to answer you, sure you can just load the ROM then do.901 and copy the files. But if you use anything but safe strap you're crazy.....or just ok with having to flash a ton of files again!


----------



## TruSteelfan

I just installed the eclipse version. Now I have now signal on my phone at all. Did full wipe on everything.


----------



## abuttino

Is there ANY way I can preserve my system while updating to 901 from a CWR backup? The 901 radio files are not working for me. It just hangs the phone at the next boot and I have to go all the way back to 886 to start all over again...

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## TruSteelfan

I just tried the kinetix version too and I do not have any phone signal at all on my phone again. Guess my phone doesnt like this


----------



## abuttino

I don't understand why these files will not work on any roms without wiping '/data/' first...

There is no reason that 7 files amounts to a whole file system to effect something so minimal of those 7 files...


----------



## scrappy

I used P3's Droid BIonic Path saver to get to 901. 901 is great btw, great 4g and batterylife so far is incredible. So I did this after For3ver rooting when I was on stock 886 then when I finally got to 901 I see super user and bootstrap but none are working and it seems like I'm not rooted. Anyone know how to root from 901? If I have to go back any tips on what I may have done wrong or what I need to do? thx.


----------



## gsDroid

kedriastral said:


> Personally, I updated to 901 and had my roms already loaded in safe strap. I would just switch over to tinker. I would highly recommend using safe strap. It's exactly the same as bootstrap, but preserves your stock image. This removes the need for a stock system backup. Also, the option to boot into safe strap every boot is a life saver.
> 
> So to answer you, sure you can just load the ROM then do.901 and copy the files. But if you use anything but safe strap you're crazy.....or just ok with having to flash a ton of files again!


I've seen posts about Kin3tx having some issues in safestrap. I'm not sure what you mean by being ok with having to flash a ton of files again. If I take the .901 update and install the Kin3tx rom, all I have to do is let my apps restore from market and set things up the way I had it. Maybe takes an hour and I'm back on Kin3tx with .901. That doesn't sound so crazy. Also, safestrap has caused some people lots of hassle, probably because they messed up. The idea of having stock rooted .901 as my safe rom (I think I've got that right) and Kin3tx as the alternate would be fine if Kin3tx really runs properly in that role. I appreciate your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## gsDroid

Ok, I mean having stock rooted .901 as my non-safe rom. That is what concerns me about safestrap. The terminology confuses me. I've read the 40 pages (395 posts) about safestrap and I still am not clear about it.


----------



## islandfever

gsDroid said:


> Ok, I mean having stock rooted .901 as my non-safe rom. That is what concerns me about safestrap. The terminology confuses me. I've read the 40 pages (395 posts) about safestrap and I still am not clear about it.


I agree!

I have stock rooted 901 and when I did safestrap; backed up 901 in non safe; then went to safe mode....I couldnt boot to anything...

I am wondering if we are supposed to 1) back up stock in non safe; 2) enable safe mode; 3) load/restore back up into safe mode?; or do we HAVE to have a custom ROM loaded into safe mode.

Perhaps; we can just load another stock 901 to the safe side and then "play" with that?

Would love some help here.


----------



## siggers

islandfever said:


> I agree!
> 
> I have stock rooted 901 and when I did safestrap; backed up 901 in non safe; then went to safe mode....I couldnt boot to anything...
> 
> I am wondering if we are supposed to 1) back up stock in non safe; 2) enable safe mode; 3) load/restore back up into safe mode?; or do we HAVE to have a custom ROM loaded into safe mode.
> 
> Perhaps; we can just load another stock 901 to the safe side and then "play" with that?
> 
> Would love some help here.


1) Have stock .901 in unsafe mode
2) Switch to safe mode
3) Install a ROM from the first page of this thread.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## abuttino

This method is BS until someone actually describes how to put the files into stock or custom roms without it hanging to the "M" logo.


----------



## kedriastral

siggers said:


> 1) Have stock .901 in unsafe mode
> 2) Switch to safe mode
> 3) Install a ROM from the first page of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Exactly. Your safe ROM is gonna be blank if you don't put anything on it....


----------



## kedriastral

abuttino said:


> This method is BS until someone actually describes how to put the files into stock or custom roms without it hanging to the "M" logo.


Pm me or find me on twitter @ghostdsmetal. I'll help you figure out what you're doing wrong. I've flashed all the custom roms and ics and they all boot and have working radios


----------



## the_kwa

abuttino said:


> This method is BS until someone actually describes how to put the files into stock or custom roms without it hanging to the "M" logo.


i'm guessing you did what i just did. i flashed Kin3tx from CWM and then changed the radios with root explorer and rebooted. now i'm stuck at the M logo.

first post doesn't say that this is for safestrap only....


----------



## John L. Galt

^ good point....


----------



## the_kwa

yeah... i learned the hard way lol.... i'll be back in a couple of hours i guess...


----------



## RedTen

I need some serious help. I have tried all the methods on getting it to work on Kintetix. I downloaded the update and it broke my root...anyone able to perhaps chat online or skype or something and help me out to get this working?


----------



## LDubs

Maybe stupid question, but Kin3tx is based on 5.8.894 - so this hack would give me 901 radio on 894 system, right (it's working great btw...)?


----------



## Sadahiro

I think the way to get the .901 update while maintaining root is by going back to stock using the R3l3as3dRoot w/For3v3r Root and make sure that the permissions are kept on the forever root by looking into the files through Root Explorer. Then I think you should be fine once you update to the .901. If that doesn't work, I remember reading a few pages back on adding some kind of files to the R3l3as3dRoot program and then you can try doing it that way.

I used Pete's One Click tool before when I first Rooted my phone but after the update to .893 came out, It doesn't work for me anymore. (Maybe because I had an older version. But I just remember that the newer version didn't work for me either)


----------



## John L. Galt

This method is to get ROM working for users who have upgraded to 5.9.901 (IOW *already have* the 901 radio on their phone).

Same with the pre-built ROms - they are simply ROMs that have the necessary files already in place so that the ROM can make use of the *installed* 901 radio.


----------



## abuttino

can you just push the files with adb and chmod them?

what is the chmod command for rw r r

If root explorer doesn't work, I bet this would


----------



## idivorceyou

OK. somebody, in the words of Denzel Washington in "Philadelphia", explain this to me like I'm a 5 year old:

I was on Kin3tx, rooted with a leaked build.
made stupid mistakes and finally restored phone to stock.
did OTA to .893. Then loaded .901.
still all stock.
how do I root this now?
I've read a zillion posts on half a dozen forums.
use this script use that script.
but starting at .901 is never an option.
any help is appreciated.


----------



## juicy

I believe you were supposed to use forever root before going up to .901

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## swc2001

I have not been pushed .901 yet and Verizon said there is no .901 being pushed right now. So is this OTA .901 a leak or a soak test for a certain few. Also I was on Theory Rom and I replaced the files in the OP and she soft bricked. I tried it again stock rooted. Another soft brick.

SOOOO How do I get the .901 Radio? Reason I want to try is because at home my data drops 50% of the time..... Its really annoying since my wife ALWAYS has FULL 3g on her Ally.

HELP!!!


----------



## abuttino

The jury is out on this, nobody really knows how to avoid the softbrick unless you flash one of the roms on page 1.

My guess is that you'll have to do it in adb in a fastboot mode, or a flashable zip. these files cannot be altered with the system fully powered on. Whoever wrote this post should edit it to help people understand this.


----------



## swc2001

Oh I gothcha. That makes sense.
Is there a flashable version of the .901 radio?
I really dont wanna redo my phone right now. LOL


----------



## alastrionia

swc2001 said:


> I have not been pushed .901 yet and Verizon said there is no .901 being pushed right now. So is this OTA .901 a leak or a soak test for a certain few. Also I was on Theory Rom and I replaced the files in the OP and she soft bricked. I tried it again stock rooted. Another soft brick.
> 
> SOOOO How do I get the .901 Radio? Reason I want to try is because at home my data drops 50% of the time..... Its really annoying since my wife ALWAYS has FULL 3g on her Ally.
> 
> HELP!!!


the 5.9.901 kernel / radio has to be installed via the OTA
there is a link somewhere to download it , either here or over at Droidforums.net

if you replaced the files on a setup that isn't 5.9.901 you will cause issues with your phone
that's why you have the softbrick and issues you're having. can't use the radio if it's not installed.

these files don't install the radio, they just allow the system / ROM to see the correct information regarding your radio config


----------



## alastrionia

abuttino said:


> The jury is out on this, nobody really knows how to avoid the softbrick unless you flash one of the roms on page 1.
> 
> My guess is that you'll have to do it in adb in a fastboot mode, or a flashable zip. these files cannot be altered with the system fully powered on. Whoever wrote this post should edit it to help people understand this.


these files can be altered on a fully powered phone.
I did so myself before these patched ROM's were in place.

been running Kin3tx with the 5.9.901 and it's butter

also flashing one of the ROMs in the OP that's been patched will work just fine, provided you are running the 5.9.901
softbricks are most likely due to ppl installing them into a system with 5.5.893 (the first OTA, currently the "official" one)


----------



## gsDroid

Thanks, that makes sense. You have to be on .901 to install the edited roms in the OP or to manually replace the files listed. Don't do it unless you are on .901


----------



## LDubs

Correct. I spent some hours last night finally getting my phone back on the upgrade path, manual method crashed during the rooting stage, P3's one-click worked all the way up to 893 but then couldn't reroot my phone, but it does also push 901 to your SD card as a flashable zip. Finally got it re-rooted using P3's one-click root exploit, got forever rooted, backed up w/CWM, and installed 901 via stock recovery. Kept root. Backed up, and installed Kin3tx patched 901 from the OP here. Works great.

Note that your system in "About phone" will read .894 as that what's Kin3tx is based on, but you'll still have the 901 radio. I never had the data drop issues but like to be on the latest and greatest...


----------



## abuttino

alastrionia said:


> these files can be altered on a fully powered phone.
> I did so myself before these patched ROM's were in place.
> 
> been running Kin3tx with the 5.9.901 and it's butter
> 
> also flashing one of the ROMs in the OP that's been patched will work just fine, provided you are running the 5.9.901
> softbricks are most likely due to ppl installing them into a system with 5.5.893 (the first OTA, currently the "official" one)


So, tell us EXACTLY how you did it.. I am sure a lot of people here would appreciate it..

We need to know what version of Root Explorer you are using, did it ask you to replace the files, did it go back into r/o mode.

There is no hard evidence that the steps on the OP work. Considering the fact that everyone is getting softbricks..


----------



## Uraiga

Do I need to be on stock to flash the 901 ota update or can I flash from kinetic, then flash the kinetix 901 compatible version?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## abuttino

update using vzw then apply kinetic 901


----------



## Uraiga

abuttino said:


> update using vzw then apply kinetic 901


I get that but do I have to be on stock rom to flash the update, im on kinetix now

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## abuttino

Go all the way back to stock 886, root, update to 893 via ota, update to 901 via the zip file by putting it on your card and it'll ask you to copy and then Install.

THEN!

Flash Kinetic 901 and your themepack (remember to flash your theme in NEW session of Clockwork, do NOT NOT NOT NOT flash it in the same session of Clockwork that you have installed the rom.


----------



## Uraiga

abuttino said:


> Go all the way back to stock 886, root, update to 893 via ota, update to 901 via the zip file by putting it on your card and it'll ask you to copy and then Install.
> 
> THEN!
> 
> Flash Kinetic 901 and your themepack (remember to flash your theme in NEW session of Clockwork, do NOT NOT NOT NOT flash it in the same session of Clockwork that you have installed the rom.


Thank you so much, I figured I had to go back to stock but I didn't know I had to ota 893. That was verry helpful









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## abuttino

Not a problem, now if we could just figure out how the OP magically got these radio files on his rom without it soft-bricking, we'd all be good. I don't understand what the big deal is here.

Make it a flashable zip or give us some ADB commands









More people have soft-bricked their phones than have actually set these files without problem.


----------



## John L. Galt

I did it in ICS. Here is what I had to do.
Install Root Explorer.
open and navigate to the folder where the .zip is stored.
extract and open directory extracted to.
*menu key --> multi select* - tap all files, select *copy *at bottom
navigate to */system/lib* and press *make R/W* at top
press *paste* at bottom.
*replace* all files.
*You have to be on 5.9.901 before you install the ROM and before you perform these steps. This will not install the 901 radio on your phone, only makes existing ROMs work if you already have the 901 radio installed.*


----------



## gsDroid

Another important step is to foreverroot after taking .893 and before flashing .901. If you don't, you will lose root.


----------



## alastrionia

John L. Galt said:


> I did it in ICS. Here is what I had to do.
> Install Root Explorer.
> open and navigate to the folder where the .zip is stored.
> extract and open directory extracted to.
> *menu key --> multi select* - tap all files, select *copy *at bottom
> navigate to */system/lib* and press *make R/W* at top
> press *paste* at bottom.
> *replace* all files.
> *You have to be on 5.9.901 before you install the ROM and before you perform these steps. This will not install the 901 radio on your phone, only makes existing ROMs work if you already have the 901 radio installed.*


John beat me to it. Been stuck in meetings all day, lol

this is all I had to do as well. was nothing magical about it.
one thing I did after all this was make sure to set the permissions on the files you copy over

like I said, softbricking really sounds like ppl are not running the 901 to begin with.
either that or they are not making sure they are setting the system directory to R/W instead of R/O
also, it does take a minute or two for the system to catch up and register the changes.

it's possible ppl are rebooting the phone before the system is done catching up, which could potentially cause a problem.

as far as version of Root Explorer, I'm using the most current version on the market -- 2.17.2
and it does ask if you want to replace the existing files, it did not change it back to R/O after the fact
I had to change from R/O to R/W and then back to R/O when I was all said and done.


----------



## Sadahiro

Hey check out this method of getting .901. Its alot easier imo:


----------



## neckbonest

sorry for all the peeps having trouble with this. i have had no problems at all. 901 rooted, eclips with black alien. one thing that might help all the people with keeping root. has any of you checked to make sure the forever root is actually is sticking after reboot? i had some issues with forever root not sticking after reboot. go to system/bin/mount.something and make sure the 4 lines are still their after reboot before going to 901.


----------



## kedriastral

I didn't really think a how to video would be needed, but I can make one if it'll help.

Like others have said, this does NOT install the .901 radio.


----------



## sk8ingdroid

Thanks guys this is workung petfectly and yah the 901 upgrade is definently worth it gettet better 4g 3g and even wifi ....wifi is really good now alot better from before better than my tablet now also for people about to upgrade do it using p3 but when you manually flash just flash the 893 then check root and forever root once its booted and rooted with forever root then just flash 901 it will work perfectly that way didnt work for we if i flashed 893 then 901right after had superuser without root


----------



## neckbonest

would also like to add that webtop works beautifull. you just have to flash the webtop hack. it works on lapdock, webtop adapter and hdmi to tv. i have all three and i have tested them all. running eclips with black alien on 901


----------



## John L. Galt

If you try to copy the files when it is in R/O mode it throws an error up immediately. Trust me, I was doing it so fast that that happened to me lol.

I'm almost positive that the vast majority of the soft bricks out there are because people do not understand what the gist of this thread is - and I've posted about it twice, you've posted about it twice, and at least one other user has mentioned it as well - but folks think this thread *installs *the 901 radio firmware on the ROM, instead of realizing that all it does is to give those of us already with said firmware a way to use it with an existing ROM, including ICS4BIONIC.


----------



## SteveC

_Well this is my first post here. I have been doing lots of reading lately, here and other forums, I've learned a lot. Most of it I have learned from really reading the OP on whatever thread. I get the complaints to ..."geez willya just read the OP". I get that, and lots of times lately I've thought that myself. Now I really want to thank kedriastral for the thread, his time, and his ability. I thank everybody else for useful posts for their time and ability too. But the OP did not make clear this was for, or at least needed the .901, or that it was for safestrap. I sure thought the sd card copy>system/lib paste was the radio too. I figured it out when I flashed kinetx .901 and had no signal. Just restored my backup, no harm, no foul, a lesson learned. Sometimes when we talk about something that is second nature we tend to think we know what we are talling about, so does everybody else. Anyway, sorry for the lecture (don't mean it to be) ._

_So since I have read all the way through this thread and searching can turn up too many posts to read, I have a question. First some background. I haven't had the bionic very long. I rooted (with Petes Root tool, installed bionic bootstrap, and forever rooted) on .886 just before the .893 OTA. However I screwed up a little. Not being used to the Bionic button placements I fouled up and inadvertantly removed some bloat ware. So, with that gone I can't get OTA. I flashed kinetx and am happy with it. However I'd like to see what some of the .901 improvements, mostly the radio, do. The question is this how do I get stock bloated .886? Through RSD Lite and the fxz file, or through a flashable .zip? Will going back to stock .886 remove forever root or not? I've got kinetex .901 on the sd card, I have the files extracted and ready to be pasted to the system/lib, have root explorer to do that and am pretty sure I know how to do that. If this will loose the forever root, I get the fact that I have to forever root before getting the .901 OTA. Another question is where is the .901 OTA if it does not show up on my phone? As I understand it not everyone got it. I have seen posts about .901 flashable .zip files, so my guess it that I need that._

_Thanks in advance for the time and all of the ability I see here._


----------



## kedriastral

OP updated to let people know your need to be on .901

And yes Stevec, once you're stock you flash .901 in stock recovery. Just make sure you forever rooted. Then you can either use bootstrap or safestrap to get back to your ROM then copy the radio files. I would use safestrap to maintain you're ota ready system though!


----------



## SteveC

kedriastral'

Thanks for the update. Given my bloat removal, what do you reccommend to go to stock? I see several possibilities:

1 Use RSD lite and fxz file as detailed here http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/unbrick-motorola-droid-bionic-with-rsd-lite-5-5-guide/ This is said to be for a bricked phone, which mine isn't, but as a just in case I have this all on my computer.

2. Or this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13682-guide-how-to-receive-otas-again-if-you-are-on-a-leak-proven-working-manual-method/. All that has to be downloaded, which is no big deal if it is better.

3. Can a blur_version 5.5.893..xt875...zip be flashed from recovery?

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## LDubs

Anyone else having issues getting a 4g signal on 901 with kin3tx 901 hack? All i can get is 3g.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## King Howie

LDubs said:


> Anyone else having issues getting a 4g signal on 901 with kin3tx 901 hack? All i can get is 3g.
> 
> Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


im on kin3tx .901 w/4g


----------



## Pithism

o sorry for the noob question, new to the bionic im used to HTC

all i have to do is get the .901 radio on the phone, make sure im still rooted, then apply one of the comptable roms from the list in the OP that i want, then take the Ril Lib files that ill download from the OP and copy and paste them in the correct folder? is that what i should do?


----------



## LDubs

No get up to rooted 901 then download using the links in the op that already have the rils moved in

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Pithism

o thank you for the clarification.

hey quick question, once im rooted on the bionic and accept a new radio will that unroot me or ill stay root? or should i use *R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2.1 to just make sure ill stay rooted forever*


----------



## Patgt500

To clarify, is this only for safestrap, or regular bootstrap? and to Pithism, 43V3R root doesn't root your phone forever, it just survives an OTA. If you use RSDLite to flash back to factory, you lose root. if you're on the 893 OTA somewhere on here is a ROTA893(root ota 893) specific to the 893 OTA.

Edit: Here is the link


----------



## kedriastral

It should work on both, I've only personally tested safe strap though. But others have had success with boot strap


----------



## John L. Galt

The principle is the same regardless of which fake init method you're using - you do this part in the actual ROM that you're running, so it doesn't matter which bootstrap method you use to get a new ROM on your phone - *as long as you already have the 901 radio firmware on your phone to begin with this* *method should make your current ROM work with that radio firmware*.


----------



## stev3m

After i replaced the files like instructed. My phone froze. I now cannot get passed the dual core screen. I had just updated to .901 after a huge 5 hour hassle. And now this. I'm honestly ready to fudgeing toss this phone.


----------



## Stelv

stev3m said:


> After i replaced the files like instructed. My phone froze. I now cannot get passed the dual core screen. I had just updated to .901 after a huge 5 hour hassle. And now this. I'm honestly ready to fudgeing toss this phone.


If you are caught in a bootloop and don't have safestrap installed you will have to sbf and fxz your phone the recovery out from brick most likely. Here is a link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1262540
[FXZ] Droid Bionic Stock 5.5.1_84_DBN-55

What steps did you follow to root, update to 901, and install 901 ROM? No need to modify files, there are already premade files to flash.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m

Ok... So i'm honestly fairly new at all of this, and the only reason i'm even touching my phone again to install this .901 update is to stop my data loss.

I updated to .893 then to .901 with 4ever root installed. So I am .901 stock bloated. I then installed Eclipse. Put the lib files from the OP on my sd card as instructed via root explorer, Changed the permission on system/lib. And moved the files to that folder to overwrite the original files. My phone then froze as soon as i opened the market app. Had to pull battery to restart phone and boom ...stuck on Dual core Screen...

I then used RSD to flash the current fxz, re 4ever rooted, .893 then .901.

So as of right now I am currently on .901 successfuly.

However, What step did i miss when installing eclipse and replacing those files? I really hate the stock rom and originally rooted to be able to use a custom rom from one of the kick tushy devs here.

The kin3tix download link also says temporarily unavailable as that is my first choice in a rom, however after seeing the new updated eclipse i think i'd like to make the switch for a while. However the boot looping is now an issue.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kedriastral

Use the eclipse ROM 2.1 rc1. The system is based off.901 and he already had the files in the right places


----------



## stev3m

kedriastral said:


> Use the eclipse ROM 2.1 rc1. The system is based off.901 and he already had the files in the right places


I just went to the eclipse section of the developer forum and can't find 2.1 rc1 Where can i find it?


----------



## djr4x4

Kedriastral. Those 3 ROM's on the first page in that you have linked to download. Those are all 901 patched so all I need to do is OTA to 901 and then install the ROM I want. Don't need to move any files around and replace this or that?? Just wanna make sure before I do this. I'm sick of the 593...


----------



## stev3m

Oh i get it, the link in the original post already has the files in it. So I do not need to move shit around. Flashing eclipse .901 compatible now then. Thank you.


----------



## Stelv

You guys don't need to move any files around if you use the 901 compatible rom files. The files have already been modified . Just flash them in bootstrap or safestrap after wiping data and cache. The eclipse rom website has the latest eclipse rom built off of 901.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv

Here is the site for eclipse http://www.eclipserom.com/

Let me know if any of the original 901 compatible rom links aren't working. I think I have them all and I can try uploading them.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4

That's what I was wanting to confirm that those 3 links on the ROM's have been modified with the appropiate file. I just download, and flash my way to happiness.


----------



## stev3m

woohoo. After like 6 hours of tinkering with this junk I can finally do it with my eyes closed. Rooted. Rom'd. .901'd. 2.1 Rc1'd. Done. Ty lol


----------



## djr4x4

I'm nandroiding back to stock config 893 and will update to 901 and make a new nandroid of 901 stock, and then will play around from there....


----------



## djr4x4

Stev3m. Before you installed the ROM, did you do a nandroid(backup) of 901 in its stock form?


----------



## djr4x4

I am now 901,rooted, Liberated, back on epicblue theme. Awesome...


----------



## Stelv

Yea make sure you guys have a backup of your totally stock rom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4

I'm good in that department. lol.. Got stock 893, liberty 893, stock 901 backups.Never know what something may go wrong...


----------



## kedriastral

stev3m said:


> woohoo. After like 6 hours of tinkering with this junk I can finally do it with my eyes closed. Rooted. Rom'd. .901'd. 2.1 Rc1'd. Done. Ty lol


Great to hear! Sorry for the slow response but yes, the three files on the main page already have the radio files added. I'm likely to remove the eclipse files as nitro already made an update and now it's confusing


----------



## kedriastral

Stupid double post...


----------



## azshorty2003

So is .901 really stable? I know it helps a lot with the data drops, but I remember reading about people having issues, at least when it was first released. Or maybe that was just people not following instructions properly.

Also, will it kill root? If so what is the correct method for getting it back?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

I had went from 886 rooted to OTA 893 and kept root. I decided yesterday to update to 901 and kept root.. What are you on atm?


----------



## azshorty2003

djr4x4 said:


> I had went from 886 rooted to OTA 893 and kept root. I decided yesterday to update to 901 and kept root.. What are you on atm?


On 893 Kin3tx
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

Did you make a nandroid backup of 893 stock 43v3r rooted? If so, nandroid back to that, and then do the 901 update.


----------



## azshorty2003

Strangely, it doesn't look like I did. Can I just flash the 893 update again? otherwise what's the method back to rooted 893?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

It will just error out if you try the 893 OTA again.. It will be looking for the 886... What you will need to do is use the 43v3r root, option 1. That will flash you back to 886 and keep 43v3r root. Confirm that you are rooted. Flash to the 893 OTA. I would for safe measure reconfirm that you are still rooted, and I would do a nandroid each step you go. Once you have redone the 893 and confirmed everything is right. Then you can do the 901 OTA...


----------



## djr4x4

Here is the OTA .893..
http://www.multiupload.com/0ZEN69NGO2


----------



## azshorty2003

Thanks for all your help. Will try that when I get home.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

np. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## azshorty2003

One more thing. There's no difference between the 893 ota you posted and just letting the phone find the update from verizon is there?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

No... no difference..


----------



## azshorty2003

Aside from a few hiccups, which my nandroid saved me from, it worked great. Thanks for the help.

The data connects so quick after coming off wifi its great. I always had issues with it never coming back unless I toggled airplane.

.901 Pur3 Kin3tx w/ic3br3ad

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

awesome!!! good to see it all worked out for ya...


----------



## !M4G3

Man,ive been trying this so a while,i was on Kin3tx,safesrap,flashed the .901 version of Kin3tx from op,no radio,moved files with root explorer,rebooted,no radio,then i used dhackers restore to stock with 43v3 r00t,flashed the eclipse 2.1 rc1,booted up,still no radio,so i thought id try to move the 901 files,rebooted,wouldnt power down lol,am i missing a something here? thanks for anyhelp


----------



## djr4x4

All I did was download the 901 OTA. updated to 901. Then grabbed the liberty rom that is 901 compatible. flashed it, and everything has been running squeeky clean.


----------



## djr4x4

I would honestly try and start from scratch and go thru the process...


----------



## djr4x4

!M4G3 said:


> safesrap,flashed the .901 version of Kin3tx from op,no radio,moved files with root explorer,rebooted,no radio,then i used dhackers restore to stock with 43v3


Just realized what you have said... You are using safestrap. not bootstrap?

Some people are going into safeboot with some odd issues. <---------This is probable your issue then.


----------



## !M4G3

ya i was,so ill use the bootstrap right now,thanks


----------



## !M4G3

wiping.....so just flash eclipse?no other step is needed before hand?


----------



## !M4G3

ahh no radio....


----------



## djr4x4

If your back on 901 stock.. I'd WIPE DATA, CACHE, DALVIK and FORMAT /SYSTEM PRIOR TO INSTALL


----------



## djr4x4

You downloaded one of the compatible ROM's from the 1st page?


----------



## !M4G3

ya all three files,its a trip,my phone must not like me


----------



## !M4G3

ima DL the 901 again, maybe it was a bad file


----------



## Stelv

!M4G3 said:


> Man,ive been trying this so a while,i was on Kin3tx,safesrap,flashed the .901 version of Kin3tx from op,no radio,moved files with root explorer,rebooted,no radio,then i used dhackers restore to stock with 43v3 r00t,flashed the eclipse 2.1 rc1,booted up,still no radio,so i thought id try to move the 901 files,rebooted,wouldnt power down lol,am i missing a something here? thanks for anyhelp


Did you flash the stock OTA 901 from moto in moto recovery first? Or was the 901 update pushed to your device from Moto first? These modified roms will only work if you have installed the 901 updated radio/kernel. No need to mess with the files, there are pre-made rom files for 901 already made. Adjusting the files are if you need to modify a non 901 rom the work with the 901 radio.


----------



## djr4x4

http://db.tt/IwjhsYDC. Here is a link to the 901 ota that I used...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## !M4G3

Stelv said:


> Did you flash the stock OTA 901 from moto in moto recovery first? Or was the 901 update pushed to your device from Moto first? These modified roms will only work if you have installed the 901 updated radio/kernel. No need to mess with the files, there are pre-made rom files for 901 already made. Adjusting the files are if you need to modify a non 901 rom the work with the 901 radio.


ya i did,i think the file is bad,so im starting from scratch right now,will let you guys know in a bit


----------



## !M4G3

djr4x4 said:


> http://db.tt/IwjhsYDC. Here is a link to the 901 ota that I used...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


thanks,downloading now


----------



## !M4G3

alright,now the update failed status 7,any thoughts?


----------



## djr4x4

u sitting at 893 stock?


----------



## !M4G3

i was on 886,but, i couldnt update to 893 stock or leaked this time


----------



## djr4x4

I would start from scratch... FXZ 886 for a clean install. 43v3r root it, then OTA to 893. To be safe, confirm root, and do a backup, then OTA to 901...


----------



## !M4G3

djr4x4 said:


> I would start from scratch... FXZ 886 for a clean install. 43v3r root it, then OTA to 893. To be safe, confirm root, and do a backup, then OTA to 901...


COPY. Downloading this monster file ,thanks to fios,ill have the file in 6 mins at 1.8M/B lol

is this link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/ based on the 886?


----------



## djr4x4

Yes.. Its 684 megs... Guessing you got RSDlite too??


----------



## !M4G3

yes sir
its flashing now


----------



## !M4G3

alright downloading the first OTA...


----------



## djr4x4

if u need bionic bootstrap.. I can drop a link from my dropbox for u to download


----------



## !M4G3

i got it thanks


----------



## !M4G3

uh oh, it lost r00t,it still has the superuser installed


----------



## djr4x4

on 893 or 901?


----------



## !M4G3

901,


----------



## djr4x4

you make any backups so u can go back to 893?


----------



## !M4G3

ya,is that the only way??


----------



## djr4x4

You will not beable to get root in 901. Will have to drop back to 893 and have 43v3r root.You have two options. nandroid back and retry again and see if it drops root, or fxz 893 and use rota893 for root... give me a sec.. im gonna give u a lil more info


----------



## !M4G3

ok got the rota893 and the 893,gonna flash,thanks for the info


----------



## djr4x4

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13807-root-ota-55893-aka-rota893/ <--- Think you may have to go this way. FXZ 893 and use this root method then OTA 901. You could nandroid back to your 893, double check your root, and reattempt the 901 update and see if u hold root..


----------



## !M4G3

djr4x4 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...93-aka-rota893/ <--- Think you may have to go this way. FXZ 893 and use this root method then OTA 901. You could nandroid back to your 893, double check your root, and reattempt the 901 update and see if u hold root..


thanks a lot,sorry about my phone giving such a hard time


----------



## djr4x4

Just sitting at work fogged out... Nothing else to do....


----------



## !M4G3

lol


----------



## !M4G3

OMG failed flash


----------



## djr4x4

wtf... hmmmmm.


----------



## !M4G3

crap its bricked,stuck on fastboot


----------



## djr4x4

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/ <------- Go here....


----------



## !M4G3

phew got it unbriked,gonna do the 893 and rota root


----------



## djr4x4

Was wondering if u were coming back....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## !M4G3

ya took awhile ma bad


----------



## djr4x4

How the 893 and rotoroot coming along?


----------



## !M4G3

sigh....bricked after ota update,getting wat post #14 is getting
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/page__st__10


----------



## djr4x4

What version of 43v3r root u got? 2.0 or 2.1?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

Get back to 886 if u can. Once I get home I'm gonna check something and get back with u on here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## !M4G3

ok,not sure what version


----------



## !M4G3

got back on the horse again,man dont know if i should attempt 901 again lol


----------



## djr4x4

If you wanna go one more time.... after 43v3r rooting it.. go to /system/bin/open in text editor - mount_ext3.sh add the following lines to the very bottom

chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 755 /system/app/Superuser.apk"

Check to see if this is there. If not. Add it, then do your OTA's...

If it doesn't work for you.. Be sure to make a backup of 893 rooted that way you can just nandroid back to 893 and stay like that....


----------



## djr4x4

I have no other ideas to help you on getting to 901 rooted and having the radio's.. You have one hardheaded stubborn phone. lol....


----------



## !M4G3

ya lol,but im on 893,should i do the rota??


----------



## djr4x4

From my understanding, I wanna say rota only works correctly if you used the FXZ 893. Not the OTA.....Rota is what bricked you wasn't it?


----------



## djr4x4

ur not rooted atm r ya?


----------



## !M4G3

no something else did but cant remember,i just want to forget those hours lol


----------



## djr4x4

Your call bro... We been at this over half the day.. Hate to see you fight the phone even more if it decided to be more of a stubborn tushy and not take. lol

bahaha... I said something bad, and can't even remember what I typed by it corrected it to tushy...


----------



## !M4G3

lol ya,it prompted me about the update ota,ill back up and try as soon as my battery in charged


----------



## !M4G3

rota r00ted,now back up and update


----------



## marleyinoc

!M4G3 said:


> rota r00ted,now back up and update


"Rota-rooted"

Fantastic. Classic. It deserves a cool name!

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## djr4x4

!M4G3 said:


> rota r00ted,now back up and update


Awesome. Now how abt 901 and rommed out?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## !M4G3

updating with fingers crossed


----------



## !M4G3

how eclipse rom? it looks sick with the epic blue theme


----------



## marleyinoc

My thought, after immediately trying 901 before returning to 893 (on return to path)--was what the hell was I thinking flashing a quasi-official update.

Don't know what out did too my radio and I assume it did something, but I'm back on 893 which flashed fine and hope next official flashes too. I pairs tool much for this phone to be shut out and, yeah, i.did the 901, lol, but from here on I've learned my lesson.

No more locked (encrypted) phones and no more ladled ota's. After this one...

________
You encrypt your bootloader-I'll encrypt my wallet. From now 'til I die. Sent from a really nice but locked mobile device.


----------



## !M4G3

only time will tell,i been having issues when i go from 3g to 4g areas or 4g to 3g,i drive alot at work and have issues but always disreguarded it,cant wait for to go back to work(cant believe i said that)
update is complete,kept root,gonna flash something


----------



## Banularism

Can someone put together a .901 CWM flashable zip?
Just to recover while already having the radio and kernel


----------



## djr4x4

!M4G3 said:


> only time will tell,i been having issues when i go from 3g to 4g areas or 4g to 3g,i drive alot at work and have issues but always disreguarded it,cant wait for to go back to work(cant believe i said that)
> update is complete,kept root,gonna flash something


Good to hear you now have 901 and kept root!!!!!


----------



## !M4G3

yup, flashed eclipse ,then threw in some xtras from UOT kitchen,ive been on DT's rom since i got my bionic so this is the first time using a different rom,
but i must say,eclipse is pretty damn good,i might stay on this,


----------



## idivorceyou

what specifically is it in eclipse (vs kinetix) that you like? I'm thinking of switching since DT is done developing for bionic.


----------



## !M4G3

idivorceyou said:


> what specifically is it in eclipse (vs kinetix) that you like? I'm thinking of switching since DT is done developing for bionic.


the speed got me,even tho their isnt much themes to it,other then that i dont think theres much difference between the two.DTs rom is good,i just wanted to try sumthing else,i heard someone else is gonna work on the kinetix,


----------



## Gelu

I'm thinking of finally throwing a custom rom on my .901 Bionic, but have no clue which to put on. Any advice on this?


----------



## azshorty2003

Gelu said:


> I'm thinking of finally throwing a custom rom on my .901 Bionic, but have no clue which to put on. Any advice on this?


I've been with DT since early on and have loved every thing he has put out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWikI


----------



## !M4G3

try kinetix and eclipse,see which one you like,check out the themes to each too,make sure you back up.


----------



## djr4x4

Can't forget Liberty.... This is another option and a very smooth running ROM.


----------



## faust's lament

anyone else having problems downloading the patched liberty zip file? i can get to the page with the download link, but it won't take...


----------



## djr4x4

U cannot download the liberty patched rom?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## faust's lament

djr4x4 said:


> U cannot download the liberty patched rom?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


nope, been trying all day


----------



## djr4x4

Should have a link up in a few for ya...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

http://db.tt/0cFLa1Kq liberty3V2.0 (901 compatible)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## faust's lament

djr4x4 said:


> http://db.tt/0cFLa1Kq liberty3V2.0 (901 compatible)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Great - thx so much!


----------



## sintech

why is it that i flash the liberty rom with the .901 update built in it and i dont get any service i just get an x where my 4g is suppost to be...


----------



## shanebionic

Not sure if anyone else has pointed this out. I have yet to find it from searching, but figured it out.
For those wanting to get 1x data working on ICS4BIONIC with the 901 radio. Replace only the following files on ICS4BIONIC with 901 files from system/lib:

lib-mot-lte-ril.so
libmoto_nwif.ril.so
libmoto_qmi.ril.so
libmoto_ril.so

Leave all other ril files alone and you should be able to connect data using the typical methods from *#*#4636#*#* on your phone.


----------



## unchoney

Ok...will have to try that!

Edit: working! almost can get 3g it lights up then quits!


----------



## sintech

After a couple of days i finally got i to work!
used this guide: http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/maintain-root-through-any-update-bionic-with-forever-root/
to keep the root through out the update to .901 then simply flashed liberty (.901)


----------



## adam

can anyone possibly point me to another link for the .901 compatible kinetix 1.0 rom?

megaupload r.i.p.


----------



## cyberLURKER

adam said:


> can anyone possibly point me to another link for the .901 compatible kinetix 1.0 rom?
> 
> megaupload r.i.p.


Same here!


----------



## z28nck33

cyberLURKER said:


> Same here!


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki

If you can find the lib files just copy them into the lib folder its really easy


----------



## angman619

ok so i downloaded .901 and then flashed eclipse,, so do i need to now install those lib files to make the radio work? confused on that part, noticed as well my battery is dying pretty quick i reset my batt stats too.


----------



## LDubs

Go to eclipserom.com and download V2.1rc, built to work on 901. Done.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## angman619

oh ok well i have that one so im good then lol, any cool widgets to add or customizations


----------



## angman619

also what program should i get for screenshots... also wanted to say ldubs you have been most helpful to me in learning all of this stuff thank you for always being the one to help me out.


----------



## LDubs

Aw I'm gonna cry...lol...just paying it forward bro, I was like you not too long ago. Glad i could help.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

